# BioSolar solar installations - they any good?



## konp69 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thread title says it all. I want to get a solar system installed - or at least get my foot in the door to secure a spot - before the tariff gets cut next week. BioSolar are advertising heavily all over the radio and stuff now, and I had a look on their website. They don't seem too dodgy, but to be honest I'm not entirely certain how to tell.

Does anyone have any experience with these guys? What are they like and what's the quality of their install?


----------



## smeejason (Jul 4, 2012)

Do not know them but I used solar gain and got a 3 kw system in a couple weeks ago and they wwere great I got out solar consultants and they just stuffed me around for 2 weeks.I did not think much of solar until it is now. It is affordable and will cover the outlay within 2-3 years but after July 9 it will be 10-15 years to recover the cost. I am producing at best 11 kw a day when no one is home all day and when wife and kids and 14 tv and anything else they can find to turn on Is on about 6-7kw so is helping my bill.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 5, 2012)

We used A.I.R.E. about twelve months ago and have no complaints.


----------



## PMyers (Jul 5, 2012)

Just make sure you are getting a quality solar panel... don't skimp here. There are "cheap" solar installations, that use inferior solar panels that pull only around 1 to 1.5 kw/hr per kw. Then there are top quality panels that pull upwards of 4.5kw/hr per kw. Easy to see that you will get more money back sooner if you use a quality panel. I believe Kyocera pull at the highest end of the scale, but you do pay more for them. A 5kw installation using Kyocera panels will likely cost upwards of $13K, as compared to $8K using cheaper panels. Plus, Kyocera have a fantastic record insofar as warranty returns, barely any are ever sent back or require maintenance. I know an installer who has been in the game for decades - long before the concept became "vogue" - who informed me that he has never seen a Kyocera solar panel returned for warranty in 30 years. As with all things I guess, you get what you pay for. You could go the cheap alternative and run the risk of being stuck with dodgy gear that needs replacing after 3 years. Or, you could cough up a few extra $$$ now and save in the long run. Personally, I would go the 5kw with high quality panels, as you may find that even with a decent herp collection running a heap of heating and lighting, you will probably not need to worry at all about the cost of electricity. Just a damned shame I still rent...


----------

